# Legacy Codes



## KZQuixote (Mar 2, 2011)

Does any one know of a internet resource that can tell me which codes were in effect in a given jurisdiction in the past?

TIA

Bill


----------



## Yankee (Mar 2, 2011)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Does any one know of a internet resource that can tell me which codes were in effect in a given jurisdiction in the past?TIA
> 
> Bill


When I moved in I had to research the town warrants to make a chart of the historic code adoptions in my jurisdiction. No one had a clue.


----------



## JBI (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably not. Here in NYS an enterprising individual compiled a list of what year every jurisdiction opted in Statewide Code Enforcement. Mandatory since 1984, it was a mixed bag prior to that.


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

I'm trying to find out which code was in effect in Naples, FL in 2000/2001. Also, I'm trying to find out when and by which ordinance/statute Dade Notices of Acceptance began to be accepted, more or less, statewide.

TIA

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe this will help?

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Florida2001/FL_Building1/bldg1_Frameset.html

http://www.metro-dade.com/planzone/Library/Ordinances/Ordinances01.pdf


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2011)

Call the city secretary or similar keeper of the records and that person is suppose to be able tell you

May take open records request


----------

